# Drugs... whats the story?



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hello there i have had a few quotes from abroad but none of them inclusive of the drugs required. Does this mean i have to buy them separately or do i have to buy them in the UK - can anyone help?


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Rossie I sent you a PM before I saw this post.  

To continue, The meds are extra, except in my case a few things were not charged for once I go to the clinic like PIO shots and estrogen patches and pessaries ( at Fertimed and at Chania).  
    You can buy in the UK if the foreign presription is from a UK registered DR or is co-signed by a UK DR here.  So hopefully you have a co-operative GP.  It seems this is a more recent rule and has caused many women a lot of problems as they previously could get foreign presriptions filled at a few pharmacists known to us  here.  
    There is also an online farmacia in Italy that sends out most meds for IVF. 
    Sometimes you go to visit your chosen clinic for an initial consultation and then buy the meds there.  
    And sometimes FF women have helped each other out by bringing back meds for others if the timing worked out. 

I hope this helps.
b123


----------

